# Anyone use CBD oil?



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

It looks like it would be very helpful couldnt use the search because CBD is under 4 characters.

http://discovercbd.com/pages/cbd-oil-as-a-antipsychotic

http://discovercbd.com/pages/cbd-oil-for-anxiety

http://discovercbd.com/pages/cbd-oil-and-depression


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

For me it was something between a weak benzo and a neuroleptic but without the forced "chemical" feel. Definitely helps to decrease the "freak out factor". It can also brighten the mood slightly and improve sleep quality. As for the negatives, after several weeks of use it made me feel somewhat bored and emotionally empty (similar to prozac in this respect).

Here you have some earlier threads about it:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=search&fromMainBar=1


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you for repying, how much lack of emotion are you still taking it?


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Tried it for a few weeks, maybe a subtle difference on my anxiety.


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

I stopped taking it after almost finishing a bottle (few drops left which couldn't be reached with the dropper). It's relatively expensive and the effects weren't that spectacular for me. The feeling of emotional emptiness wasn't too severe, especially compared to SSRIs which can be much worse in this respect.

If you got your DP/DR from smoking marijuana or cannabinoids, i think it's worth giving a try. It's safe and may help.


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

I believe CBD is what gives that numbing sensation in the body. A godsend for someone with chronic pain, a nightmare for someone with DP/DR.


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

Alex617 said:


> I believe CBD is what gives that numbing sensation in the body. A godsend for someone with chronic pain, a nightmare for someone with DP/DR.


Not true IMO. Haven't noticed any numbing from the oil and for the weed the sensation was strictly related to narcotic effects produced by THC. CBD is not narcotic at all.


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Agree with vanuti vetru.


----------

